

Show HN: Do you hate toolbars? Try my new tool to get rid of them once for all - forcer
http://www.toolbarblocker.com

======
anon1385
As an outsider who doesn't use Windows, it really does look like a ghetto.
Recently I installed some software in a Windows vm using an un-configured
browser (i.e. no adblock), and I was genuinely amazed at how challenging it
was, even when I wanted to download things that I knew were reputable.

<http://i.imgur.com/0vPdDYU.png> this is what trying to download software on
windows is like if you don't use adblock.

It does seem notable that the providers of online ads have little incentive to
remove fake download ads and the like due to having their own platforms that
compete with Windows. Reducing trust and making it more difficult to download
native software pushes people towards competing platforms like ChromeOS. I'm
not saying it's a deliberate plot, just that there is little organisational
will to stop the abuse because the harm largely affects others.

------
forcer
I created this tool because I am sick of the state of Windows world that we
got into. These days its almost impossible to download free software from the
internet and not being offered toolbars and other products. Whenever I visit
my family, I have to constantly clean up junk from their PCs as they are not
careful when installing stuff on Windows. Hopefully Toolbar Blocker will help
users keep the computers cleaner - it effortlessly prevents installation of
toolbars (kind of like antivirus for toolbars). I am not sure about business
model for this yet. Obviously I don't want to bundle anything, and I don't
think people will want to pay for such a software.

Your comments would be very appreciated!

Here is the download site: <http://www.toolbarblocker.com>

